# I am so paranoid!



## Jenikyula (Nov 7, 2007)

Today I had my first meeting with a therapist, and it went pretty well. But now I've come up with all these doubts that revolve around the guy being out to get me. Like, I made the mistake of saying that I think I have SAD. What if the therapist just went along with it to get money? How can I be sure that the whole thing is genuine or even productive? How can I be sure I'm doing the right thing? Am I even right in seeking help through therapy? ??? :afr


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

You'll do just fine. 

I would try to not worry about the person's intentions. It's better to judge on results. Some medical doctors might not care about me if I see them, but so long as they help me out, I don't mind either way. 

I can understand how it could be nice though to have a doctor who genuinely cares about us as well as provides us with helpful information and perspective.

If I were you, I'd recognize that I have doubts towards the doctors motives while also recognizing that perhaps these doubts are a result of my anxious feelings more than any overt evidence.

In any case, I wish you the best of luck! One day at a time!


----------



## leavemealone158 (Nov 23, 2007)

I get paranoid so much! just close your eyes, take a few deep breaths, and try to think with only logic when you get like that. Your therapist's job is to help you. He's most likely doing it because he likes to help people, but his intentions really do not matter as long as he helps you.


----------

